# Codd Bottle QuestionÃ¢â‚¬Â¦



## Bottleman (Aug 3, 2005)

*Codd Bottle Questionâ€¦*

Hello, this is for any of you Codd collectors. There is an antique store near me that has a stand in it with loads of codd bottles and other foreign (well to me foreign) bottles. They have been there for the last five years and I pretty much whipped them out of there good poisons but I donâ€™t know much about codd bottles and I was wondering what makes them rare or common. I know the name has the most to do with it but is there any other things that I should look for in them. The stand also has a lot of stoneware beers and â€œforeignâ€ mason jars. 

 Thanks, Tom


----------



## warith (Aug 3, 2005)

*RE: Codd Bottle Questionâ€¦*

Hey Tom,

 If any are from Australia then many of us Aussies can probably help you with understanding their value.


----------



## IRISH (Aug 3, 2005)

*RE: Codd Bottle Questionâ€¦*

It's pretty much the same as US Hutch's or blob tops, demand v supply [] .
 Coloured codds with a few exeptions are worth a small fortune more so the cobalt blue or black ones,  a rare name and good trade mark from a populer Australian town can be worth in the thousands for an aqua codd yet an equly rare codd with less appeal may be only worth $20 or $50.


----------



## Bottleman (Aug 3, 2005)

*RE: Codd Bottle Questionâ€¦*

Thanks for the information. Next time I go up there I will write a few names down so you can get an idea of what they have. I am not even sure they are from Australia, they may be from another country.

 ~~Tom


----------



## Tandy (Aug 5, 2005)

*RE: Codd Bottle Questionâ€¦*

Hi there Bottleman,
                              Irish is quite right about the coloured codds and demand vs supply. Most plain codds, ie those that have just a name and town on them tend to be worth less than the pictorial versions. 

 There are many many different manufacturers of codds (or rather users) in Australia, from all the states - South and Western Australia, Victoria, Tasmania, New South Wales and Queensland. If there are any possibles from Australia there, I am sure we Aussies would be able to help you.

 Tandy.


----------

